
The Benefits of Speaking at Tech Conferences - umaar
https://dev.to/umaar/the-benefits-of-speaking-at-tech-conferences-1ic4
======
netman21
Agree in general that speaking is good for your career and developing your
presentation mojo. As is writing/blogging. But watch out for the food and
alcohol. I gained 50 pounds on the speaking circuit.

That said there is a value disconnect in being a speaker. The conference
organizer gets tons of content to fill its agenda and typically pays the
speakers in "exposure." Figure out when you should transition to being a paid
speaker. Until COVID that was my primary source of income. If you are a big
name author you can command $20K+. Experts tend to get anywhere from $6k to
$15K. Travel, including a car to pick you up at the airport, is usually
included.

